
Show HN: Createresu.me – Client-Side PDF Resume Maker - chandi
http://createresu.me/app
======
the_resistence
Kudos for an all-around outstanding effort. Really beautiful. One thing to
think about, from a professional perspective, is the million dollar problem
for all these resume editors--providing an MS Word version. I prefer to do my
reports generation in rmarkdown/latex but am forced to use MS Word for my
resume clients. There are word templates you can use with rmarkdown and
markdown (pandoc) but they take time to setup.

As a noob on Gatsby, I really look forward to studying this code!

 __ _throwaway account_ __

------
chandi
Hi author here,

I made this project because although there are a lot of resume makers online,
they generally require giving your data to somebody.

This project runs completely client side so no personal data is collected
(also no ads or tracking). Resumes can also be re uploaded to continue
editing.

Code is here: [https://github.com/sschandi/create-
resume/](https://github.com/sschandi/create-resume/)

~~~
udayrddy
Hi Chandi,

The design is slick, I like it. I run [https://notyce.me](https://notyce.me)
which I believe might complement your app or vice-versa. If you feel the
collaboration can make things better, can you drop me an email mentioned on my
profile. Thanks

------
bbody
Wow this design is amazing!

Have you thought about allowed uploading of JSON Resume
([https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/)) format?

~~~
chandi
Thanks, it would be possible to allow uploading a JSON resume, but
unfortunately it wouldn't be easy to allow downloading back to JSON Resume
format, because I structured the project as more generic (users can have any
number of skills, lists, text, ect.) vs JSON Resume scheme being very
concrete.

Will look into adding the uploader part though.

